# Grow out cage & pen



## Upper Penn Love (May 2, 2013)

My rudimentary plans have evolved from daily post reading. 

Either building or buying wire cages (still doing the math) I'm thinking of two open shed concepts of the same size. The first will have 3 30x36" cages side by side. And the 2nd will be a 90x36" for a grow out cage.

I plan to create some cheap completely fenced in runs for the cages in the summer, something that's separate but that I can attach to the front of the shed secury, each breeder cage will probably have something like a 30x120?" Basically a 90x 120 pen with dividers. The grow out pen will have the same dimensions without dividers. (120" is a number I randomly picked and I haven't gone outside and played with measured string and stakes to see if its much to big or how I'd like it)

In summer, the wire cages would hang in a homemade shed/ lean-to close to the ground... Door would be secured open (only during the day?) and buns would have a ramp into the run. Floor of run will also be fenced (over grass) possibly same 14g wire (1"x2" or could I go bigger) all around but I'd be worried of predators getting in, so should I make sure they are back in cage by night fall? There would also be a PVC pipe support system along the edges of the runs. And 4 large doors on the top that pull up so I have access anywhere in the pen(s).

In winter, the 3 breeders wire cages would be unhooked and would be stacked in the garage. (This past winter, snow was up to my knees in the back yard) everything else would be stored outside under a tarp or something. We just got our last freeze (I sincerely hope!) about 2 weeks ago so I'm going to plan on kits weaning in May and plans accordingly.

Btw this will all be for a Cali breeding system. 2 does, 1 buck to start off with.


----------



## nawma (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like you are ready to dive into rabbit breeding. You will love it. Good luck!


----------



## RJSchaefer (May 11, 2013)

You're doing a MUCH better job planning than I did! Kudos!

I don't know much (just had the first litter today), but I think that sounds very good and sound.


----------

